# derby hippodrome/walkers bingo



## SCL001 (Dec 21, 2008)

as i said derby hippodrome/walkers bingo.
the place is an absolute mess but full of stuff in store cupboards including typewriter and just loads other stuff, didnt really have time go go round everywere will return soon with more pictures.







The outside

















seating & balconys





humm, whats on 2day??





the bar complete with opening times









the stagewas absolutly massive





lighting!


this was my first exploration, enjoy


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 21, 2008)

Good first exploration, SCL001. Sad to see all that decor being lost.
Cheers


----------



## MaBs (Dec 21, 2008)

Nice report mate! Has the roof completely collapsed in over the main section?


----------



## thompski (Dec 21, 2008)

Not too shabby a first explore 

Supposedly the council were supposed to put a temporary roof on it to protect it from the elements... hmm.

So much potential here but no money to do anything about it... really saddens me.


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Dec 21, 2008)

thompski said:


> Not too shabby a first explore
> 
> Supposedly the council were supposed to put a temporary roof on it to protect it from the elements... hmm.
> 
> So much potential here but no money to do anything about it... really saddens me.



Given the amount of damage done by the 'roof repairs' it's not really surprising though is it? It's a good explore if you get up into the little rooms and offices etc...

M


----------



## johno23 (Dec 21, 2008)

Nice one,we had a really good access all areas explore in there earlier in the year before it got trashed and it was quite amazing.The stage and backstage area was immense and it had a huge substage beneath.
Did you get up into the projection room right up at the top??

I just wished the council would hurry up and activate the enforcement notice they have pending as this damp and dingy weather is doing the place no use at all in its current state.I think the owner is just playing for time in the hope that the weather finishes the job he started.

Its quite a place and a true piece of Derby History,I only wished I could afford to buy and restore it


----------



## Goldie87 (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice work, looks like theres still some interesting bits left


----------



## mineme (Dec 30, 2008)

I just wished the council would hurry up and activate the enforcement notice they have pending as this damp and dingy weather is doing the place no use at all in its current state.I think the owner is just playing for time in the hope that the weather finishes the job he started.

Its quite a place and a true piece of Derby History,I only wished I could afford to buy and restore it[/QUOTE]

i could not of said it better my self a good explore the petition is still going if people would like to fill it in the link is on hear more than once well done once again


----------



## fezzyben (Dec 31, 2008)

Its saddens me to see it in that state. I went with johno23 and it was an amazing explore back then.


----------



## mineme (Jan 17, 2009)

*derby hippo*

a just a update on the hippo the council yesterday have withdrawn there urgent works note as they are saying it is slowing down the work process. the full story on this is derbyshire website thay are just made this means that :icon_evil mr a has got what he whanted and it is nearly a year that all this happened!!!!!


----------



## The Pirate (Jan 17, 2009)

This is one of local explores i keep meening to have a run at....nice pics mate..


----------



## RWD1983 (Jan 22, 2009)

http://www.thisisderbyshire.co.uk/news/Reports-Hippodrome-theatre/article-635489-detail/article.html


----------

